# Good day!



## Guest (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello every one,

I hope you have a good day. I am Virgie, a newbie here, 33 y.o., married and have two kids. I am not a beekeeper but I am very interested to knowing everything about it. I hope I am welcome here.

Thank you very much.
virgiea


----------



## Davebcrzy (Mar 12, 2011)

Welcome. Oh please do be careful. If you come here you will want to learn about bees. When you learn about bees you will want some bees. When you want some bees you will get some bees. When you get some bees you will get the sting of death, that is the obession of beekeeping!  Welcome hope you learn much.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Too late. You have started down a hopeless path to becoming a bee keeper. It is wonderful!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

I recommend getting involved with a local beekeeping club. Clubs often offer beginning beekeeping classes, and are great places to find mentors and get connected to nearby beekeepers:
http://www.tnbeekeepers.org/locals.htm


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Virgie!


----------

